
Show HN: Kuzushiji-MNIST - hardmaru
https://github.com/rois-codh/kmnist/
======
baylearn
Link to corresponding paper about Deep Learning for Classical Japanese
Literature:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.01718](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.01718)

